# Best Gimbal for Real Estate Walk Throughs?



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have a Canon T3I and I am looking to purchase a gimbal to and do video walkthroughs of houses.

Suggestions?  I don't need the mack daddy, just looking for help!


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did I post in the wrong section?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2017)

A gimbal head is a specific type of tripod head, from what I've seen, they are usually used when shooting with large heavy (telephoto) lenses.  They tend to be fairly expensive, so few people use them.  Maybe that's why you aren't getting many responses.

I don't see why you couldn't use one for that purpose, but assuming you are using a T3i and a regular or wide angle lens, I don't see why you would choose a gimbal over a more conventional (and cheaper) type of tripod head.

So I guess the question is....do you need/want a gimbal head for a specific reason, or would a conventional head (3-Way, Pan/Tilt, Ball) be OK?


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Big Mike.  This is why I am in here.  For education.  I am trying to reduce the amount of bumpiness on my shot.  I will be walking through the property, so a tripod won't be necessary.  I will be creating a video, not stills.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 21, 2017)

for equirectangular panos as you might use them in a walkthrough I use a 360 precision head and kolor autopano giga. kolor also offers panotour, a walkthough software


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

My goal is to shoot the video, upload it to dropbox and allow a video editor to do their thing.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2017)

Something like this is what you are wanting.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> for equirectangular panos as you might use them in a walkthrough I use a 360 precision head and kolor autopano giga. kolor also offers panotour, a walkthough software





ronlane said:


> Something like this is what you are wanting.



That looks pretty good.  Does it stabilize well?


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

And does a Gimbal not offer the same effect as what you just posted Ronlane?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2017)

DJI Osmos.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

This type of effect


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2017)

DJI Osmos


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 21, 2017)

480sparky said:


> DJI Osmos



Too expensive and that has the camera built in.  I already have the camera.


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 21, 2017)

Top 10 Best 3-Axis Gimbal Stabilizers 2017

Cheers, Don


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > DJI Osmos
> ...



You've never stated you had a budget, let alone what that budget is.

However, if you want to play, you gotta pay.  It's not like there's 99 rigs that cost $700 and there's one super-secret-known-only-to-a-handful rig that magically does the same thing for $50.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 21, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> And does a Gimbal not offer the same effect as what you just posted Ronlane?



There is some confusion here.  There are gimbal tripod heads.  And there are gimbal stabilizers.  The OP is looking for advise on video gimbal stabilizers.

I have 2 different brands of gimbal tripod heads.  The video stabilizers are basically the same principle, but smaller scale.  Some are hand held, others have the chest mount type set ups.  I have no experience with the video stabilizers.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ideal would be something I could find used locally for under 250 dollars.  I apologize for not being more specific in my original post.  I am a total newb when it comes to this stuff.

Yes, I am looking for something that can stabilize my T3I when I walk through a house.  Maybe purchase new if under 250 bucks.  There are some used gimbals being sold where I live, but they are wanting 400+


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 22, 2017)

Watch Craigslist and ebay.  Also see if there's a local camera club... maybe someone has one they're willing to sell.

I bought my stabilizer through CL for $80.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2017)

Mechanical 3-way gimbals are a ...female dog... to balance, and even well balanced don't provide the best stabilization.
So a motorized 3-way gimbal delivers the best result for the least headache, but cost up the wazoo if you want to use a DSLR.

How much of your money can we spend?


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KmH said:


> Mechanical 3-way gimbals are a ...female dog... to balance, and even well balanced don't provide the best stabilization.
> So a motorized 3-way gimbal delivers the best result for the least headache, but cost up the wazoo if you want to use a DSLR.
> 
> How much of your money can we spend?



Under 250 bucks.        So a 3 way motorized Gimbal?  What about that harness that someone posted earlier.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> What about that harness that someone posted earlier.


No gimbals. So it won't provide much, if any, stabilization.
Effective 3-way motorized DSLR stabilization _starts_ at about $650.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2017)

I saw a small, inexpensive hand-held mount for iPhone the other day...it was remarkably stable as my son walked with it and the phone in-hand...VERY inexpensive and sooooooo much smoother a video image than hand-held walking video footage. Anything is vastly better than nothing, IMHO.


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, motorized 3-way gimbals for GoPro or cell phones cost less than the same for heavier DSLRs.
Like $150.00 - Zhiyun Smooth Q w/ Plate, 3-Axis Handheld Gimbal Stabilizer for Smartphone & Gopro Hero 6 / 5 / 4 / 3 & Xiaomi Yi action camera Wireless Control Vertical Shooting Panorama Mode (Zhiyun Smooth-Q Black)


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 23, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical 3-way gimbals are a ...female dog... to balance, and even well balanced don't provide the best stabilization.
> ...


The harness support like posted the other does does not provide for fluid like movements.  It helps support the camera so you don't get uneven video from you arms getting tired.  But it will still show your movements of your entire body.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 24, 2017)

480sparky said:


> DJI Osmos.



I responded before I really knew about the product.  It doesn't do well inside without much light.  That's what scares me.  There are some for sale used for about 300


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > DJI Osmos.
> ...



Then you need to add light.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2017)

Seeing that the price for a Zhiyun Smooth Q 3-axis stabilizer for smart phone or action camera dropped from $149 to $109 - I've ordered one.
Max capacity is only 220 grams so I can't use it with my 295 gram 7" tablet.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 26, 2017)

480sparky said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



How can you add like to a walk through?  The light will show up on the pans of the rooms.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 26, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> How can you add like to a walk through?



Very judiciously.




USCRugbyNo1 said:


> The light will show up on the pans of the rooms.



Egads.  You're not going to add 10-foot square softboxes and 15-foot umbrellas.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 26, 2017)

480sparky said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > How can you add like to a walk through?
> ...



No idea what egads are


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 27, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > USCRugbyNo1 said:
> ...



Contemporary equivalent :  SRSLY?


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 28, 2017)

480sparky said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...





480sparky said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > How can you add like to a walk through?
> ...





480sparky said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Yea, no idea what you are trying to say there.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > USCRugbyNo1 said:
> ...



Good Heavens.

My Word.

OMG.

For Pete's Sake.

For Cryin' Out Loud.

Are You Kiddin' Me?


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Don't know how all of that is helping me with my problem.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2017)

There are other solutions to lighting that what you're probably thinking of.

Not all lighting is the size of a truck.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Dec 1, 2017)

480sparky said:


> There are other solutions to lighting that what you're probably thinking of.
> 
> Not all lighting is the size of a truck.



Any suggestions? =]


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > There are other solutions to lighting that what you're probably thinking of.
> ...



Mainly, shoot indoors when it's cloudy outside.

Second, this is not about gear. It's about learning to understand and control lighting.  There is not 'buy this and you're golden.'  It may take a wide variety of lighting options to obtain the desired results.


----------



## jeffW (Dec 13, 2017)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> Don't know how all of that is helping me with my problem.



imo:  you need to identify the real problem and that is learning how to stand up for your services /craft and charge a fair price. The idea that you need a gimbal under $400 for professional work is ludicrous.  I've known many real estate agents and sales reps that have bought second cars just for the purpose of taking clients around in them.  Oh gee wiz it costs money to run a business.

When I first started out many many years ago (in the film days) it was common for a real estate agent to pay $500 for a very brief walk though style photography, no lighting, no real styling, 35mm film not 4x5, etc.. That was away from a major city no less.  And the homes were going for a lot less than today's market, agents make money on percentage.  A typical real estate agent makes over $6000 on any house sale in the US.  Most buyers today are using the internet to find their next home.

You will help yourself simnifically if you learn how to bill properly and charge a fair price. In other words take the time to mathematically figure out your Cost of Doing Business.  You set your fees not what your customer wants to pay.  "I expect this plumbing work won't take you more than an hour so I am only going to pay you $50"  How ridiculous does that sound. 

Yes I've taken calls needing this or that and then expecting ridiculous rates (including walk throughs) It's my job as a business owner/sales person to explain my rate and educate on the complexities that even a simple project holds.  Why should the client do my accounting work to figure out how much to charge?

Does this help with your question?  Yes you are asking for a complex piece of equipment, placing stipulations on it , handle low light cameras, while not expecting to pay any money for it. It sounds like you give away your time and services for free or maybe after adding up your bills you might be paying them to shoot the property.  

Welcome to the real world, if you're going to run a business you need to learn how to bill.


----------

